# Medicine Flower Groendakkies



## Andre (8/10/17)

A thread for all my fellow lunatics who paid R350 for 15 ml of MF concentrate from @Richio at Blck Vapour. Very competitive pricing by the way - compared to the 30 ml bottle of MF Coffee I imported via Amazon.

Please record your experimentation here. Recipes you have mixed or are going to mix. Single testing. Impressions. Etcetera. Could just save someone some precious MF concentrate.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (8/10/17)

Let me kick off with the MF Coffee, which I imported some time ago. The reason behind the import was to mix Marietta, The Coffee Vape of your Dreams. As @rogue zombie and @Rude Rudi can vouch, this is an awesome coffee vape. @Rude Rudi reports it seems to be optimum at around 9 weeks! I loved it, but found it a bit sweet for my taste. Tried the simple mixes below and they are all great. Very difficult not to have a great coffee vape with MF Coffee in the mix.

2% MF Coffee + 2% FA Fresh Cream = a lighter, yet robust coffee for all day vaping.
2% MF Coffee + 1% FLV Cream = a tad sweeter and more nuanced filter coffee.
2% MF Coffee + 6% RF Aged Bourbon Cream = bliss, with a more roasted aspect.
My MF Nectarine and MF Dark Chocolate have been delivered and decanted into 15 ml Unicorn HDPE bottles. The MF bottles are just not airtight. Now, the difficult task on what to mix with those two?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (8/10/17)

This is a great thread @Andre , thanks
This coffee is intriguing me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (8/10/17)

Looking forward to your thoughts on the Dark Choc.

Dark Choc Andres Mate?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (8/10/17)

rogue zombie said:


> Looking forward to your thoughts on the Dark Choc.
> 
> Dark Choc Andres Mate?


Already printed and waiting to be mixed! Replacing the current choc with 1.5 % of the MF Dark Chocolate?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Patrick (9/10/17)

Andre said:


> Already printed and waiting to be mixed! Replacing the current choc with 1.5 % of the MF Dark Chocolate?


I was thinking the same regarding Andre's Mate. Please report back on how it turns out. 

On a side note, my DIL was here over the weekend and she's a really good taster. She had a smell of the coffee from the concentrate bottle and immediately said "Worcestershire sauce". Damn, now I get it too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre (10/10/17)

Here goes: 

Replaced INW Milk Chocolate in Andre's Mate. One bottle with 1.5 % MF Dark Chocolate and another bottle with 1.0 %.

Found one recipe, which uses MF Nectarine.

And replaced the TFA Nectarine in this recipe with 2 % MF Nectarine.

Now for the long steep.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/10/17)

I just want to find out , are these by any chance made by @Spydro and his top secret extracting methods?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (10/10/17)

Patrick said:


> She had a smell of the coffee from the concentrate bottle and immediately said "Worcestershire sauce". Damn, now I get it too.



Heh, that's not the sort of thing you can un-taste either.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (10/10/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I just want to find out , are these by any chance made by @Spydro and his top secret extracting methods?


Hehe, yes....along those lines.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Patrick (17/10/17)

Andre said:


> Here goes:
> 
> Replaced INW Milk Chocolate in Andre's Mate. One bottle with 1.5 % MF Dark Chocolate and another bottle with 1.0 %.
> 
> ...



I was one of the 'lucky' ones that stored up on INW Milk Chocolate before the recipe changed. However, it is becoming increasingly difficult to work with. The colour is now closer to a viscous black that sits stubbornly on the top of mixes and the flavour has degraded, as far as I can tell. The worst part is that it destroys coils in a day or two. I've experimented with the JF version, but I'm not feeling the love. I find it thin and mostly engulfed by other parts of the recipe (using at 2.5%). 

So I got the madness of the MF Dark Chocolate yesterday. FOMO @Andre and mixed it up in a Neapolitan recipe. I couldn't resist a Dripper full as SNV and, as a result, I have high hopes. Nothing much on the nose (vague, chocolaty thing going on) but on the inhale, there's a density felt on the tongue that reminds me of superb wines that just feel heavy on the tongue. And the flavour, while obviously muted, was very promising. I cannot wait for the dark alchemy to do its arcane work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (17/10/17)

Patrick said:


> I was one of the 'lucky' ones that stored up on INW Milk Chocolate before the recipe changed. However, it is becoming increasingly difficult to work with. The colour is now closer to a viscous black that sits stubbornly on the top of mixes and the flavour has degraded, as far as I can tell. The worst part is that it destroys coils in a day or two. I've experimented with the JF version, but I'm not feeling the love. I find it thin and mostly engulfed by other parts of the recipe (using at 2.5%).
> 
> So I got the madness of the MF Dark Chocolate yesterday. FOMO @Andre and mixed it up in a Neapolitan recipe. I couldn't resist a Dripper full as SNV and, as a result, I have high hopes. Nothing much on the nose (vague, chocolaty thing going on) but on the inhale, there's a density felt on the tongue that reminds me of superb wines that just feel heavy on the tongue. And the flavour, while obviously muted, was very promising. I cannot wait for the dark alchemy to do its arcane work.


Great to hear! I have been resisting the temptation.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1 (17/10/17)

Hey guys just some input from my experience with MF.

This stuff tends to have a much shorter shelf life than regular concentrates due to it's organic nature. You can extend this by diluting it in VG or PG. If you don't want to dilute, I'd recommend using glass or at least PET bottles with proper sealable caps for storage, as the volatiles tend to escape through the rubber bulbs over time. This applies to mixed liquid as well. I have also successfully refrigerated sealed glass bottles for extended periods without too much flavour loss, some seem more prone to this than others, a mix of dilution & cold storage has been most effective for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## RichJB (17/10/17)

The combination of 15ml bottles, high price, potency and short shelf life seems an odd marketing choice for me. 5ml or 10ml bottles would make more sense, I reckon. I wouldn't mind tossing the dregs of a R30 flavour if it degraded over a period. For a R350 flavour, it's eina.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## method1 (17/10/17)

RichJB said:


> The combination of 15ml bottles, high price, potency and short shelf life seems an odd marketing choice for me. 5ml or 10ml bottles would make more sense, I reckon. I wouldn't mind tossing the dregs of a R30 flavour if it degraded over a period. For a R350 flavour, it's eina.



It's definitely tricky stuff, and in some cases not all that potent either, requiring anywhere between 1-5% depending on the flavour. Many also seem to have a real "window period" where they shine and then start to decline, this seems especially to be the case with the fruits. Chocolates & coffees etc seem more robust.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre (9/1/18)

Andre said:


> Here goes:
> 
> Replaced INW Milk Chocolate in Andre's Mate. One bottle with 1.5 % MF Dark Chocolate and another bottle with 1.0 %.
> 
> ...


Some feedback:

MF Dark Chocolate used at 1.0 and 1.5 % in Andre's Mate. The most authentic dark chocolate ever, but at these percentages overpowers the other ingredients. Will have to try it at 0.5 %.
MF Nectarine used in Orchard Peach. Awesome for my taste. Like a firm peach picked from the tree. Lots of natural peachy acidity. Been my all day fruity vape for the past month and a half. Winner, winner in my book.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/1/18)

To spend a whole month's DIY budget on two flavours or not.... that is the question.

Maybe just get the coffee this month and then the chocolate next month, but a chocolatey-coffee vape just sounds soooo good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

